# Now Available "Liikkuva" - Nordic/Scandi String Textures from Pulse Audio (Intro price of $49.00)



## pulsedownloader (Nov 24, 2022)

_*Liikkuva*_ (prounounced “Lee Koo Vah”) is a string textures sample library based on the sound of modern “Scandi” or “Nordic” soundtracks such as The Killing, Wallander and Bordertown.

It contains a range of articulations split into “High Strings” and “Low Strings” that all have a sense of movement and evolution.

These string textures reflect the landscape of Scandavian countries – cold, bleak and empty yet are perfect for use in both cold, dreary underscore as well as more warm and shimmering tracks.



The following track is 100% Liikkuva:



To create the “Scandi” sound, we recorded a small string orchestra with no violas to scoop out the mid-range and give them their silky sound with a boomy bottom and airy top.

The players were recorded in a beautiful church in Zagreb, Croatia with an assortment of Rode ribbon and AKG/Neumann condensers and three mic positions were used – Close, Mid & Far – to give plenty of sonic options, allowing you to create your own mix.

The strings are soft and delicate with a silky airiness and distinctly raw, icy tone to them. They have a definite *up close sound* allowing many intricate details to shine through.

From nose diving “_*Sirens*_” to more minimalist, melancholic textures like “_*Sul Tasto*_“, we’ve recorded a range of textured string techniques in both high and low strings to give you a nuanced, moving sound full of detail and ambience.

This library lends itself perfectly to modern drama that requires an intimate and organic sound full of movement and life. It can bring you to both *warm*, shimmering lakes as well as dark, *cold*, sharp glaciers.

Liikkuva is available on intro pricing at $49 instead of $149 until the 25th February (3 months intro pricing) to give plenty of time for more demo tracks and walkthrough videos.


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 24, 2022)

Who is the developer? Is the developer Pulse Audio?


----------



## davidson (Nov 24, 2022)

Lovely piece of music, but that opening drone has a pretty short and obvious sustain loop. Is that by design?


----------



## gtrwll (Nov 24, 2022)

Nah, it's pronounced as it's written 

Sounds interesting, although that cover picture is depressing when we've just entered the winter season here. Echoing @Soundbed, would like to know who's the developer?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 24, 2022)

The developer is us - the first Pulse Audio library


----------



## gtrwll (Nov 24, 2022)

Congrats on the first release then!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> The developer is us - the first Pulse Audio library


WOW ! Congratulations . Now you are a PULSE member too.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> WOW ! Congratulations . Now you are a PULSE member too.


Pulseception


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 24, 2022)

@KEM Resident Viking Alert!


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 24, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Pulseception


A pulse within a pulse. Interesting!

BTW, congratulations on your first release.


----------



## KEM (Nov 24, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> @KEM Resident Viking Alert!



Count me in


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 24, 2022)

KEM said:


> Count me in


Knew it!


----------



## gnapier (Nov 24, 2022)

Congrats Emmett!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 25, 2022)

Thanks all, its launched now:









Buy Liikkuva By Pulse Audio - 5% Back


Adventure Strings by Musical Sampling are a dry string library with strong sound with a dynamic range from very soft ppp to a thunderous fff.




pulse.audio





Video walkthrough and more demo tracks coming soon.


----------



## Henu (Nov 27, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> (prounounced “Lee Koo Vah”)


Personally, I'd say it's more close to "Lee_k_ Koo Vah", or "*liːk koo vah*" in phonetics.

Your's, a Finn.  

PS: Sounds nice!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 28, 2022)

Henu said:


> Personally, I'd say it's more close to "Lee_k_ Koo Vah", or "*liːk koo vah*" in phonetics.
> 
> Your's, a Finn.
> 
> PS: Sounds nice!


Ah OK thank you!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Congratulations on the release! It sounds beautiful. I love the Nordic smile of the reduced mid range from the missing violas. Which also creates the perfect space for a bit of piano or ebowed guitar!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 28, 2022)

Thanks very much @Bee_Abney


----------



## Haakond (Nov 28, 2022)

Wow, this came just in time. I will start preparations for a thriller set in a cabin in Norway, next week. This will 100% end up on the score. 
Any walkthrough videos of all of the patches?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 28, 2022)

Haakond said:


> Wow, this came just in time. I will start preparations for a thriller set in a cabin in Norway, next week. This will 100% end up on the score.
> Any walkthrough videos of all of the patches?


Great to hear  

Walkthrough video is in progress and more demo tracks being made at the moment (hence why we have intro pricing for 3 months to give people plenty of time to make a decision). Will update here with walkthrough video asap!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2022)

> 100% money back guarantee – if you’re not happy, just let us know within 30 days of purchase and we’ll refund your purchase!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Wait, they don't pay you extra for the inconvenience? Well, I never! I'll be taking my business elsewhere, then! *sniff*


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 28, 2022)

Fine 100% back AND we'll make you dinner. But not a fancy one...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Fine 100% back AND we'll make you dinner. But not a fancy one...


What would _I_ want with a fancy dinner? A bucket of anything covered in curry sauce will do nicely.

Sold!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 28, 2022)

Bucket of wine covered in curry it is so


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Bucket of wine covered in curry it is so


Heaven!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2022)

@pulsedownloader Just wanted to commend you for the 30-day money back guarantee. That's the way to do business! However, you'll notice I corrected the typo.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 28, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> @pulsedownloader Just wanted to commend you for the 30-day money back guarantee. That's the way to do business! However, you'll notice I corrected the typo.


Thanks!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Heaven!


----------



## mussnig (Nov 28, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


>


@pulsedownloader any infos on the no. of dynamic layers?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi @pulsedownloader ,

Congratulations on your first library release ! 



Cheers & ❤️
Muziksculp


----------



## dylanmixer (Nov 28, 2022)

How'd you know I'm a sucker for Scandi-sounding strings. You got a sale!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2022)

A detailed video walkthrough would be appreciated. (or did I miss it ?)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> A detailed video walkthrough would be appreciated. (or did I miss it ?)


It's coming soon.






Now Available "Liikkuva" - Nordic/Scandi String Textures from Pulse Audio (Intro price of $49.00)


Liikkuva (prounounced “Lee Koo Vah”) is a string textures sample library based on the sound of modern “Scandi” or “Nordic” soundtracks such as The Killing, Wallander and Bordertown. It contains a range of articulations split into “High Strings” and “Low Strings” that all have a sense of...




vi-control.net


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. Thanks. 

Awesome. I liked the demos posted on Soundcloud. So.. It might be another Strings Library I add this BF.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


>


_Nordic_ 'Stiif Coif ' _ colder climes. 🧊 
First candid Bee pic ?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> _Nordic_ 'Stiif Coif ' _ colder climes. 🧊
> First candid Bee pic ?


On the left? Could be...


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Bucket of wine covered in curry it is so


Lutfisk kvävd i curry!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Lutfisk kvävd i curry!


Yum!


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> What would _I_ want with a fancy dinner? A bucket of anything covered in curry sauce will do nicely.
> 
> Sold!


Be careful for what you wish for.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2022)

More demos please!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Be careful for what you wish for.


[Abject fear has shuddered me.] And... back to this library. Very well designed, very useful. Great stuff!


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 28, 2022)

@Bee_Abney
Just to keep things on track: Many years ago I went out to dinner with a friend of mine who happens to be an Englishman who also shares a love for anything curry. We were ordering from a local Indian restaurant and my friend saw they had brain 🧠 curry. So he asked the server what kind of brain is in the curry? The person responded: goat,lamb and some other slaughtered creature. My friend asked :how can you tell which is which when you’re eating this brain 🧠 curry? The server responded: the crunchiness my friend the crunchiness! btw Yes the English-savage loved his curry dinner!
Bon Appetit!

@pulsedownloader
Congratulations! on your new string library Liikkuva!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Bee_Abney
> Just to keep things on track: Many years ago I went out to dinner with a friend of mine who happens to be an Englishman who also shares a love for anything curry. We were ordering from a local Indian restaurant and my friend saw they had brain 🧠 curry. So he asked the server what kind of brain is in the curry? The person responded: goat,lamb and some other slaughtered creature. My friend asked :how can you tell which is which when you’re eating this brain 🧠 curry? The server responded: the crunchiness my friend the crunchiness! btw Yes the English-savage loved his curry dinner!
> Bon Appetit!
> 
> ...


I come from a country where a popular, commercial brand of food is called 'Brain's Faggots'. I can't easily be disgusted. Or offended.

But back to Scandi string textures. Does anyone have any really embarrassing close-knit sweaters? The kind you wouldn't even wear to a murder scene? Something like 'My missing husband has already paid the price for giving me this jumper' or 'I kill because I am'. Or, you know, kittens wearing Christmas hats surrounded by snowflakes. That sort of thing.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I come from a country where a popular, commercial brand of food is called 'Brain's Faggots'. I can't easily be disgusted. Or offended.


Do you think I don’t know this already? As much as I keep trying………..


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

My sincere apologies to @pulsedownloader. I try to stay on topic, I really do.

Anyway, once the walkthrough comes through, you might see a lot of interest!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I come from a country where a popular, commercial brand of food is called 'Brain's Faggots'. I can't easily be disgusted. Or offended.


If your brain is smoking that can't be a good thing, right?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> If your brain is smoking that can't be a good thing, right?


Oh. It's a good thing.


----------



## dbudimir (Nov 28, 2022)

Congrats on the release! Insta buy for me. I can never have enough of these kinds of string libraries. Especially at that price. Thank you


----------



## angeruroth (Nov 28, 2022)

Ooooh, I don't want to like it... I'm gonna be string, I mean, strong...
Oh, wait! Did you said 3 months intro price?? Hmm, then it wouldn't count as a BF purchase, right? Right???

Ok, now seriously, sounds pretty interesting  Congrats!
Any plan on adding one or two shorts with the same room/players/timbre (maybe in the future?)? Just asking for a friend


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh. It's a good thing.


Dunno about smokin' brain, but just saw this sign image on web today. 🤷🏻 
_Added apologies to @ Pulsedownloader_


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Dunno about smokin' brain, but just saw this sign image on web today. 🤷🏻
> _Added apologies to @ Pulsedownloader_


Man, those Pentecostals!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I come from a country where a popular, commercial brand of food is called 'Brain's Faggots'. I can't easily be disgusted. Or offended.


What a name!


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 28, 2022)

@pulsedownloader 

Liikkuva sounds really nice,the intro price is great but one question. 
How did you decide on a 87 day intro pricing period? 
I’m afraid I will need at least 90 days to scrounge up enough money to posess this beautiful new Scandi library.
Thanks


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> What a name!



What a sauce?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 28, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> What a name!



OMG even without the horrible name that is one of the most disgusting and disturbing looking meals I have ever seen! Seriously 😲


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> What a sauce?


A must for Faggots & Peas !! 😋


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> OMG even without the horrible name that is one of the most disgusting and disturbing looking meals I have ever seen! Seriously 😲


wudda been big hit out here at:
Home  Events Rocky Mountain Oyster & Red Dirt Festival _ Last April in Colorado !! 






Rocky Mountain Oyster & Red Dirt Festival​


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

Just to be clear to anyone who is not from the UK or who is significantly younger than this advert. Until UK slang began to be influenced by US slang, there was no homophobic connection to this name. But it still sounded funny to us. The word 'pants' sounds funny to us, too. We're (mostly) just like that.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Just to be clear to anyone who is not from the UK or who is significantly young than this advert. Until UK slang began to be influenced by US slang, there was no homophobic connection to this name. But it still sounded funny to us. The word 'pants' sounds funny to us, too. We're (mostly) just like that.


like __ he thought we were going to be absolute pants ?? _🫖


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> like __ he thought we were going to be absolute pants ?? _🫖


Prezactly!


----------



## antret (Nov 28, 2022)

Must say… these sound tasty … nice price too. FYI, big fan of Finnish gritty crime drama’s.  watching Deadwind (Netflix) now.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 28, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> wudda been big hit out here at:
> Home  Events Rocky Mountain Oyster & Red Dirt Festival _ Last April in Colorado !!
> 
> 
> ...


When I was in college my girlfriend at the time was obsessed with going to Colorado to sample these Rocky Mountain Oysters,she wouldn’t stop talking about it,over and over again….……….
After carefully covering my delicates I swiftly took several steps the other way & exited this “interesting “ relationship.
Oddly my voice is about 2 octaves higher than it used to be and I’m quite docile but such fine memories!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 29, 2022)

mussnig said:


> @pulsedownloader any infos on the no. of dynamic layers?


Most of the patches have 3 dynamic layers


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 29, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> More demos please!


Another demo available now


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 29, 2022)

angeruroth said:


> Ooooh, I don't want to like it... I'm gonna be string, I mean, strong...
> Oh, wait! Did you said 3 months intro price?? Hmm, then it wouldn't count as a BF purchase, right? Right???
> 
> Ok, now seriously, sounds pretty interesting  Congrats!
> Any plan on adding one or two shorts with the same room/players/timbre (maybe in the future?)? Just asking for a friend


Yes we're doing 3 month intro pricing because we don't want people to feel pressured into purchasing within a short "intro" time frame.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 29, 2022)

Sorry for all of the messages - Update v1.1 has been released this morning which has the following:

1. Improved some loop points to make them more natural 
2. Fixed modwheel not moving dynaymics slider on the UI


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 29, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> When I was in college my girlfriend at the time was obsessed with going to Colorado to sample these Rocky Mountain Oysters,she wouldn’t stop talking about it,over and over again….……….
> After carefully covering my delicates I swiftly took several steps the other way & exited this “interesting “ relationship.
> Oddly my voice is about 2 octaves higher than it used to be and I’m quite docile but such fine memories!


sooooo to honor this Thread _ how many dynamic layers do you now experience ?? 😜


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 29, 2022)

I'll happily add this to the three million string libraries I already own.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 29, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Another demo available now




@pulsedownloader 

That’s really beautiful.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 29, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @pulsedownloader
> 
> That’s really beautiful.


Thanks all demos are written by me so far


----------



## mussnig (Nov 29, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Most of the patches have 3 dynamic layers


Great to hear that! Afaik, some well-known competitor only offers at most 2 dynamic layers for such patches. Great intro price, btw.


----------



## lucky909091 (Nov 29, 2022)

I bought it right now.
I am looking forward to your first library!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 29, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Great to hear that! Afaik, some well-known competitor only offers at most 2 dynamic layers for such patches. Great intro price, btw.


Actually we've just gone through and noted the exact number for each ("most" is incorrect - I should have said most have 2 but some have 3):

HIGH STRINGS:

harmonics: 1
molt flau: 3
mfbv: 3
molt sul pont bv: 3
molto sp trem: 3
molto sul tast trem: 2
octvave sweeps: 2
plucks alt: 2
ricochet: 2
sirens: 2
spiccato: 3
sul pont: 3
sul tasto: 3
tremolo soundscape: 3
varied trem: 1

LOW STRINGS: 
harmonics: 1
molto flautando bowed vib: 1 
molto flautando: 3
molto sul pont bowed vib: 2
molto sul pont tremolo 2
molto sul tast tremolo: 2
plucks alt: 2
ricochet soundscape: 2
sirens: 2
spiccato soundscape: 3
sul pont: 3
sul tasto: 3
tremolo soundscape: 2
varied tremolo: 1


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 29, 2022)

Another new demo track - this one showing off the "lighter" side of the library:


----------



## angeruroth (Nov 29, 2022)

I have to ask. How does the "spiccato" and "plucks alt" sound in isolation?


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 29, 2022)

TheUnfinished said:


> I'll happily add this to the three million string libraries I already own.


That's high praise from our resident would be Viking sound design genius.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 30, 2022)

angeruroth said:


> I have to ask. How does the "spiccato" and "plucks alt" sound in isolation?


Sure thing here you go - high/low spiccatos first, then high/low plucks after that.


----------



## Remnant (Nov 30, 2022)

Well this one was a surprise. Sounds beautiful and great intro price. Looking forward to a walkthrough. Congrats on the release. Poor forgotten violas.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 30, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Well this one was a surprise. Sounds beautiful and great intro price. Looking forward to a walkthrough. Congrats on the release. Poor forgotten violas.


Thanks.



Remnant said:


> Poor forgotten violas.


We didn't forget about the violas, we told them to get out.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 30, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Thanks all demos are written by me so far


Sounds lovely great job 👏


----------



## Evans (Nov 30, 2022)

Just popping in to say that the super long intro pricing is wonderful.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 30, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Sounds lovely great job 👏


Thanks. 


Evans said:


> Just popping in to say that the super long intro pricing is wonderful.


You're welcome!


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 1, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> We didn't forget about the violas, we told them to get out.


John Cale wept. 😎


----------



## chapbot (Dec 5, 2022)

Has the walk through video been released yet?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 5, 2022)

chapbot said:


> Has the walk through video been released yet?


Its being wrapped up at the moment so hopefully ready within a few days now


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 7, 2022)

Two more demo tracks from Bina & Ju:


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 7, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Two more demo tracks from Bina & Ju:



Gosh!


----------



## charlieclouser (Dec 7, 2022)

I just got Likkuva and there's some really nice stuff in there that's a little different from, and a nice compliment to, all the zillions of "nordic" strings libraries that are all the rage nowadays. The spiccato / tremolo / ricochet "soundscape" patches are great for tension / horror cues where you want something nerve-racking but a little less insane than similar aleatoric patches in other libraries. They're more pitched than the full-on atonal chaos of Spitfire Iceni but can still give a good nervous edge to a cue. I also like the "sirens" patches which remind me of the "wide vib" patches in the ancient EWQLSO library, and which I've over-used to death (and haven't found many replacements for) - they have a defined pitch but slowly wander around without going too far away from their pitch center. Really useful for me. 

And I applaud the lack of violas for that hollowed-out midrange. I curse the viola! Feh!

All in all, at the intro price of $49 it's a great little package to add to bigger templates or to use on their own for more intimate cues and snow-bound tension+horror scapes. Nicely done!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 7, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> I curse the viola! Feh!



Your most horrifying work, right there!


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Your most horrifying work, right there!


To quote my favorite violaist, "Fear is a Man's Best Friend".


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> To quote my favorite violaist, "Fear is a Man's Best Friend".


It keeps us safe. Safe-ish. Well, safer than we'd be if we weren't so afraid.

It barely helps. We're doomed.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> To quote my favorite violaist, "Fear is a Man's Best Friend".


No fear ! ❣️ Next existence _ wish to be Isabel Esain's _ *Viola *Da Gamba ! 🌤️


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It keeps as safe. Safe-ish. Well, safer than we'd be if we weren't so afraid.
> It barely helps. *We're doomed.*


"Life and death are just things that you do when you're bored."


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> "Life and death are just things that you do when you're bored."


I've been bored a lot; but I've never tried either of those.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 8, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> I just got Likkuva and there's some really nice stuff in there that's a little different from, and a nice compliment to, all the zillions of "nordic" strings libraries that are all the rage nowadays. The spiccato / tremolo / ricochet "soundscape" patches are great for tension / horror cues where you want something nerve-racking but a little less insane than similar aleatoric patches in other libraries. They're more pitched than the full-on atonal chaos of Spitfire Iceni but can still give a good nervous edge to a cue. I also like the "sirens" patches which remind me of the "wide vib" patches in the ancient EWQLSO library, and which I've over-used to death (and haven't found many replacements for) - they have a defined pitch but slowly wander around without going too far away from their pitch center. Really useful for me.
> 
> And I applaud the lack of violas for that hollowed-out midrange. I curse the viola! Feh!
> 
> All in all, at the intro price of $49 it's a great little package to add to bigger templates or to use on their own for more intimate cues and snow-bound tension+horror scapes. Nicely done!


Wow thanks very much for the review, glad you like it!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 8, 2022)

*❣️> 🎻* !!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 8, 2022)

You know, the lack of violas in Liikkuva make it perfect for combining with a solo viola.

With apologies to Bina & Ju, whose lovely composition Made of Snow works perfectly well as it is, here is me improvising with a viola library all over their work. (The viola in question is from Spitfire's Alternative Solo Strings. It is just a long articulation, no legato.)

View attachment Bina & Ju Made of Snow plus Viola.mp3


----------



## dylanmixer (Dec 8, 2022)

Just bought. Beautiful sound. I'm not sure if it would be worth full price, but for $50 it is definitely a solid buy. Scandi strings is always a win.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 9, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Just bought. Beautiful sound. I'm not sure if it would be worth full price, but for $50 it is definitely a solid buy. Scandi strings is always a win.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You know, the lack of violas in Liikkuva make it perfect for combining with a solo viola.
> 
> With apologies to Bina & Ju, whose lovely composition Made of Snow works perfectly well as it is, here is me improvising with a viola library all over their work. (The viola in question is from Spitfire's Alternative Solo Strings. It is just a long articulation, no legato.)
> 
> View attachment Bina & Ju Made of Snow plus Viola.mp3


Nice improvisation @Bee_Abney


----------



## dylanmixer (Dec 9, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Thanks for the feedback!


Take that with a grain of salt - I rarely purchase libraries when they're not on sale anyway so my sense of value may be a little skewed 😉

Either way you guys did a great job!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You know, the lack of violas in Liikkuva make it perfect for combining with a solo viola.
> 
> With apologies to Bina & Ju, whose lovely composition Made of Snow works perfectly well as it is, here is me improvising with a viola library all over their work. (The viola in question is from Spitfire's Alternative Solo Strings. It is just a long articulation, no legato.)
> 
> View attachment Bina & Ju Made of Snow plus Viola.mp3


Cool improv !! Gives me incentive to try with 'Rhea Hossany Legato Viola' _ which is one I enjoy. 
THX much ! 👏🏻


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 9, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Cool improv !! Gives me incentive to try with 'Rhea Hossany Legato Viola' _ which is one I enjoy.
> THX much ! 👏🏻


The demos for that library sound very nice. I'm sure it could provide a little warmth to contrast with Liikkuva's chills.


----------



## diswest (Dec 9, 2022)

Awesome library, very inspiring.
I love how stereo space works, there is a lot of room at the center. Nice decision for a "textures" library.
Octaves and sirens articulations are great and unique.

Very fast and dirt demo which I made while exploring the library.
All strings are from Liikkuva. Zero G Elements Cinematic Rhythms for percussion and Vocalize 3 for voice.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 10, 2022)

diswest said:


> Awesome library, very inspiring.
> I love how stereo space works, there is a lot of room at the center. Nice decision for a "textures" library.
> Octaves and sirens articulations are great and unique.
> 
> ...



Great track, well done! This is a really nice demo of the library


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 13, 2022)

Another beautiful demo track, this time by Brendon Bourgade called "Sjöjungfru" (100% Liikkuva with no additional libraries)



And the reviews are starting to come in - the latest one by Torley:

_I’ve been looking for that “Scandi Sound” and serendipitously came across Liikkuva on Pulse Audio’s own homepage — what an integrated way to make use of their downloader by providing an inhouse library. It was straightforward to install and I started playing right away, weaving it into a video game composition about a traumatic memory.

The demos are an earnest representation of the emotional range you can achieve with Liikkuva. I’m finding these sounds very compelling to play on their own, or layering them atop other string libraries to add kinetic dynamics — for when they have a solid foundation but don’t quite move as much as you’d like. The mod wheel brings the dynamics up and down, and the releases — while generally responsive — don’t feel “clipped” like some other libraries. Overall there’s a great sense of propulsion and naturalism to these, there aren’t any weird-ass “sound design” patches, that’s not the focus here — but what you do get are a great collection of articulations with timbres not well-covered in traditional orchestral libs.

You can easily achieve swells and other transitional excitement. Some of these arctic articulations are absolutely delicious to feed into spacy granular effects, such as the percolating “Plucks Alt”, which is like bathing in pizzicato pleasure. The tuning across the patches also matches well, though there are some with deliberate pitch-warping like the unstable swooniness of “Sirens”.

Liikkuva’s user interface is simple to understand and as elegant as the Nordic vanguard. There’s one reverb here which is based on Kontakt’s built-in Convolution, and if it doesn’t suit your lush tastes, might I recommend LiquidSonics Seventh Heaven’s Scoring Stage preset?

I also want to call out the “Random Start” feature as valuable. I’m a big fan of using variations to add organicity, and this exemplifies the human touch.

If I had a suggestion, it would be to provide a better way to morph/change between patches, whether that’s a traditional keyswitch approach or an contextual switcher (I admit to being spoiled by Virharmonic’s approach). I can set something up with third-party tools, but for now, I’m multitrackin’.

I won’t be using the 30-day money-back guarantee, but that’s refreshing to see when you don’t know until you try it yourself. The intro price is eminently reasonable, so take advantage of it and make some music.

Liikkuva gets me excited and encouraging of future Pulse Audio releases!_


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Another beautiful demo track, this time by Brendon Bourgade called "Sjöjungfru" (100% Liikkuva with no additional libraries)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Random start is a very valuable feature. It is like adding round robins to evolving articulations.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 18, 2022)

And another demo track from Jashandeep Reehal (walkthrough video coming this week, promise!)


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 19, 2022)

The demo tracks are flowing in! Another fantastic one from Alex Mueller using 100% Liikkuva. I think this really highlights the "Scandi" sound of the library:


----------



## davidson (Dec 19, 2022)

*cough* walkthrough *cough*


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 19, 2022)

davidson said:


> *cough* walkthrough *cough*


*cough* @Soundbed *cough*


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 19, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> The demo tracks are flowing in! Another fantastic one from Alex Mueller using 100% Liikkuva. I think this really highlights the "Scandi" sound of the library:



Wow, it really gets dark up north!


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 19, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> *cough* @Soundbed *cough*


Rumour has it Nathan is planning a live stream from beneath the permafrost.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 20, 2022)

@Simeon has a copy so will also be doing a stream with Liikkuva at some point


----------



## bcslaam (Dec 20, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Another beautiful demo track, this time by Brendon Bourgade called "Sjöjungfru" (100% Liikkuva with no additional libraries)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd agree with all of this.
I'll just add that I think it needs the mics assignable to separate outputs.
Consequently I just spent the last 6 hours diving in and editing every patch to have each mic bus go out a separate output (and bypass the convolution for dsp efficiency).

Then added a Mind Control script to switch all the articulations. Placed them in my template with expression maps and bussing etc. Luckily you didn't lock the patches so I could assign the outs from inside.

They do sound lovely in surround now.

FR: Please do the next library with assignable multi outs. All that work you did recording with extra mics isn't truley realised until we can treat/pan them to our own tastes. Also a master patch or two with switched articulations would be great.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 20, 2022)

bcslaam said:


> I'd agree with all of this.
> I'll just add that I think it needs the mics assignable to separate outputs.
> Consequently I just spent the last 6 hours diving in and editing every patch to have each mic bus go out a separate output (and bypass the convolution for dsp efficiency).
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the feedback! We'll add this to our list and hopefully release an update with this functionality in the near future  Any other feedback is much appreciated if there's anything else you'd like to see


----------



## Composerjones (Dec 20, 2022)

It’s my first time commenting on this forum and this library got me to do so! You guys did a great job, especially the sirens and octave sweeps, giving me chills when I play them! I’ll definitely be using them for future scores and my other commercial work. Great job again and for the price this is a killer library!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 20, 2022)

Composerjones said:


> It’s my first time commenting on this forum and this library got me to do so! You guys did a great job, especially the sirens and octave sweeps, giving me chills when I play them! I’ll definitely be using them for future scores and my other commercial work. Great job again and for the price this is a killer library!


Thanks very much for your kind words!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

Composerjones said:


> It’s my first time commenting on this forum and this library got me to do so! You guys did a great job, especially the sirens and octave sweeps, giving me chills when I play them! I’ll definitely be using them for future scores and my other commercial work. Great job again and for the price this is a killer library!


Welcome!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Dec 20, 2022)

Congrats on the release!

Ryan


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 20, 2022)

Teletone Audio said:


> Congrats on the release!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 21, 2022)

Walkthrough video is here!


----------



## davidson (Dec 21, 2022)

The tone sounds fantastic, nice job! My only concern is that the loop points seem very short and easy to spot on some articulations - the sirens and sul pont for example. Is it just my ears playing tricks on me?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 21, 2022)

davidson said:


> The tone sounds fantastic, nice job! My only concern is that the loop points seem very short and easy to spot on some articulations - the sirens and sul pont for example. Is it just my ears playing tricks on me?


We've recently released an update that improved the loop points on all of the patches so I don't think that this is the case anymore. But feel free to purchase, check it out for yourself and if you're not happy just get a refund within 30 days


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 21, 2022)

Wow! This library does sound good.

I wasn’t able to really appreciate what this library is until after watching the walkthrough video above. You guys did an excellent job!!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 21, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Wow! This library does sound good.
> 
> I wasn’t able to really appreciate what this library is until after watching the walkthrough video above. You guys did an excellent job!!


Thanks!


----------



## Yellowdog (Dec 21, 2022)

Love the sound, just picked it up!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 21, 2022)

Yellowdog said:


> Love the sound, just picked it up!


Thanks!


----------



## antret (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks for posting the walkthru! This was already an 'insta-buy' for me (after I reload the accounts after Christmas), but this walkthru pushed this into 'insta - insta buy' territory. Nice work on this one!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 21, 2022)

antret said:


> Thanks for posting the walkthru! This was already an 'insta-buy' for me (after I reload the accounts after Christmas), but this walkthru pushed this into 'insta - insta buy' territory. Nice work on this one!


Thanks glad to hear!


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 22, 2022)

Enlightening walkthrough Nathan. 👍


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 22, 2022)

The walkthrough was well presented and detailed, Nathan. It's a lovely sounding library at a very good price.

Just purchased.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 22, 2022)

devonmyles said:


> The walkthrough was well presented and detailed, Nathan. It's a lovely sounding library at a very good price.
> 
> Just purchased.


Thanks!


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 22, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> *cough* @Soundbed *cough*


Yeah, I need to get faster at video editing! Recording them is so much easier than editing them (for me).



Alchemedia said:


> Enlightening walkthrough Nathan. 👍





Jose7822 said:


> Wow! This library does sound good.
> 
> I wasn’t able to really appreciate what this library is until after watching the walkthrough video above. You guys did an excellent job!!





antret said:


> Thanks for posting the walkthru! This was already an 'insta-buy' for me (after I reload the accounts after Christmas), but this walkthru pushed this into 'insta - insta buy' territory. Nice work on this one!





devonmyles said:


> The walkthrough was well presented and detailed, Nathan. It's a lovely sounding library at a very good price.
> 
> Just purchased.


... thanks for the feedback. And special thanks to @pulsedownloader for the opportunity, and for having the patience to wait for my "takes forever to edit" video walkthrough!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 26, 2022)

Happy Holidays! We're delighted that @Simeon had a chance to check out Liikkuva on his latest live stream:


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 26, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Happy Holidays! We're delighted that @Simeon had a chance to check out Liikkuva on his latest live stream:



Oh great! I missed that one; I'll check it out.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 31, 2022)

Sample Library Review recently checked out Liikkuva too:


----------

